# Need a quick charger for SX150



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey guys i need a good quick charger for AA batteries(Na-Mh) used in sx150
please help me out
Budget: < 700-800


----------



## sandynator (Apr 11, 2013)

see if this helps
Envie Speedster Charger: Buy Camera Accessories @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal.com


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks Is this good
Fujicell Fujicell 305 (Fast Charger) Battery Charger - Fujicell: Flipkart.com

Will my camera support 2900 ma-h?


----------



## nac (Apr 11, 2013)

Canon recommends their own battery NB-3AH, which is a higher rated battery than yours...


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2013)

^ Cost and link where i can get it please?


----------



## nac (Apr 12, 2013)

You wanna buy Canon battery? It's too expensive than other NiMH batteries.


----------

